# detailing supplies



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

where do you guys buy your stuff. Mainly mail order?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh, also chemical guys uk are based in glasgow.


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

is there anyone else locally?


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Polished Bliss is on the other side of Scotland. http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/contact.html


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

not exactly local mate!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah were probably the closest to you :thumb:


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

do you stock machine polishers? And if so which type?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Check their website mate. Link at the bottom of Daves signature. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

boabym said:


> do you stock machine polishers? And if so which type?


We have the Kestrel dual action and rotary polishers in stock :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

boabym said:


> not exactly local mate!


There a Halfrauds in Ayr seen it :thumb:

:lol::lol:

But better going to Davids. :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

as a detailing forum,we are trying to teach people the proper methods of cleaning and maintaining a clean vehicle :speechles

we are not wanting people to go to the halfords(aka crap store)mr caledonia

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

david g said:


> We have the Kestrel dual action and rotary polishers in stock :thumb:


And a whole lot more!  It's an Aladdin's cave! 

You have been warned! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Alan W said:


> And a whole lot more!  It's an Aladdin's cave!
> 
> You have been warned! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


i agree with alan as above comment :thumb: it could be my cave if i had the money :doublesho


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> i agree with alan as above comment :thumb: it could be my cave if i had the money :doublesho


Though you paid digs there, never away:lol:


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> as a detailing forum,we are trying to teach people the proper methods of cleaning and maintaining a clean vehicle :speechles
> 
> we are not wanting people to go to the halfords(aka crap store)mr caledonia
> 
> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


well said that man!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

The Halfraud statement was a JOKE ha ha you know. Guess its just shot over some peoples heads. :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

comments comments....what to say mmmmmm


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

caledonia said:


> The Halfraud statement was a JOKE ha ha you know. Guess its just shot over some peoples heads. :thumb:


oh calm down poor boy 
:lol::lol::lol:

and hope you didn't mean me


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

No m8 your safe this time:thumb:

No getting para are we :doublesho


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

caledonia said:


> No m8 your safe this time:thumb:
> 
> No getting para are we :doublesho


am always safe 

and no i don't have paranoia ( you looking at me )

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumb: That what i like about you. Your never down :thumb:

:lol:

Or is that sane.:lol:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

oh a just don't no how i am feeling these days :thumb: P.M.T

i feel a bit better that i got the van sign wrote yesterday 

how you not out the nite??


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

how did you get on with the guy?


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> am always safe
> 
> and no i don't have paranoia ( you looking at me )
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


yea you do haha


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hello young andy :thumb:

i got on cool,took longer than i wanted tho,he gubbed a bit and we had to go to his hse and fix it


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

when is the unveiling then, im going to david g's with colin tommorow night. wanna come?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> when is the unveiling then, im going to david g's with colin tommorow night. wanna come?


av took some pics of the van and the scenery up at the guys bit,but still cant attach them to my posts  f-ing hopeless getting

why use going there??


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

just to buy some bits and bobs.

mind you cant post business things up here, text them to my new phone


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i need gear for this cherokee


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

a didn't know about that jeep till a read it somewhere,and the pics are on my new camera and who's driving??

or a would :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

andyboygsi said:


> just to buy some bits and bobs.


Wit I don't believe it. Is there a blue moon outside, surely no. Your going to buy something. Shock horror. :doublesho:doublesho

Sorry Andy for taking the mick :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> a didn't know about that jeep till a read it somewhere,and the pics are on my new camera and who's driving??
> 
> or a would :thumb:


colin


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> :thumb: That what i like about you. Your never down :thumb:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Or is that sane.:lol:


your about the right height for a gift from god backhand.

i can only take so much then youll start getting pelters back


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

what time use going and wats the new fone


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

dont know the number.

were going quite late as i need to get my v5 for my van from the last owner...long story, just a thought hell prob bring peter haha

youd love that


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

dont start that pi**

and what do you mean about not knowing the number??


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

andyboygsi said:


> your about the right height for a gift from god backhand.
> 
> i can only take so much then youll start getting pelters back


Hey you not talking about you or are you para too???
Posting above its about you though. :lol:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> dont start that pi**
> 
> and what do you mean about not knowing the number??


do yo uhave my number that ends 059


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Hey you not talking about you or are you para too???
> Posting above its about you though. :lol:


eh, thats doesnt make any sense lol


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

aye got it


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i always pay me way, just get what i can free whenver i can along the way


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

take a pic wi your phone and send it to that


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

am telln you scot you have done some amount of posting lately, your count goes up and up


----------

